# 2002 Hymer B754 - Leisure battery charging



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

I have discovered that the leisure batteries are not receiving charge from the alternator when on the move. The engine battery is ok, and the leisure batteries are charging on 240v hook up.

There are no obvious signs of broken connections and the large fuses in the battery box are intact as are the fuses on the Electroblock.

Does anyone have any ideas before I suspect the Electroblock itself?


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Further to my post above, it also transpires that on hook up this does not charge the engine battery.

I must confess that in the five years I have had the vehicle, I have not noticed whether this was the case before!

Can any other Hymer owners shed any light on this?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

From your description, I am not convinced it is a problem with the Elektroblock. The link below will take you to a post that may explain the problem.

Philip

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-802324.html#802324


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Phillip. Spot on! I have found a 50amp fuse which has blown, tucked above and behind the engine battery. Replacement has solved the problem of the engine not charging the leisure batteries.

I am in debt to you and the original poster!

John.


----------

